# Some GoPro footage of my 90 gallon predator tank



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

My first real attempt at getting some decent footage, hopefully next time will come out better. The lion did attempt to eat the gopro 

I was stung once years ago by a dwarf but hopefully I never get stung by this guy as apparently it is a lot worse.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Very Cool

Thanks for sharing


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool which gopro model r u using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I think the model is just Hero, its the lower end one which is good enough for stuff like this.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

thanks i have been thinking of getting one for my tank but just isnt sure which one to get it..dont want to spend too much (you know what i mean)...can you specify the exact model number if its not too much..


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Rookie2013 said:


> thanks i have been thinking of getting one for my tank but just isnt sure which one to get it..dont want to spend too much (you know what i mean)...can you specify the exact model number if its not too much..


Sorry there is no model on it, it just says "hero". I've had it for about 3 years so it's been replaced by newer models. That being said it does a great job for what I use it for. I suggest you just go with the lowest option, for filming tank videos you don't need a mic input and things like that.

I've also used it in rivers and lakes without issue and it takes okay video outside of water.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

corpusse said:


> Sorry there is no model on it, it just says "hero". I've had it for about 3 years so it's been replaced by newer models. That being said it does a great job for what I use it for. I suggest you just go with the lowest option, for filming tank videos you don't need a mic input and things like that.
> 
> I've also used it in rivers and lakes without issue and it takes okay video outside of water.


Thanks i will look into that...


----------



## Jusgiviner (Feb 11, 2017)

Rookie2013 said:


> thanks i have been thinking of getting one for my tank but just isnt sure which one to get it..dont want to spend too much (you know what i mean)...can you specify the exact model number if its not too much..


I have a hero 4 silver which shoots 1080p and has the rear LCD screen. I've used it for scuba diving but never thought of using it for my reef. The GoPro works fantastic though.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice, love those eel's.


----------

